# Paint Brush Cleaning Soap?



## summerflyy (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if there's any other soap makers out there who also paint ! I do watercolour painting and might be going to do oil painting soon. One important step in caring for paintbrushes is actually to wash the paintbrush with gentle, mild soaps or special paint brush washing soap. 

Since I can now make my own soaps, I would like to ask if anyone actually attempted to make some paintbrush cleaning soaps or if they know a recipe for it? It would help a great deal ! Or maybe some suggestions would be lovely as well. 

If it requires a mild, gentle bar of soap, would a basic Bastille recipe work?


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 15, 2014)

I had a quick google and found this http://www.davinciartistsupply.com/index.php?cPath=100003_100046_100441  That shows ingredients as "Contains: Sodium Tallowate, Sodium Cocoate, Water, Lanolin, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate."  so a pretty basic soap, with a bit of lanolin and some detergent.

the classic "Masters" cleaner has no ingredients listed anywhere but because I knew that one, I tried looking for it, and found this http://bombshellartistry.blogspot.ca/2012/06/dont-take-my-word-for-it-product-review.html

The Master's soap was developed with input from cosmetics brush folks, so I don't think it's anything wildly different.  The picture of the second soap in that blog post shows the ingredients for the similar soap.  Again, just a basic soap, this one with goat milk (and a huge markup)

Hope some of this is useful.


----------



## summerflyy (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you CanaDawn ! I will check out the links when I wake up. It's 6am over where I am right now so I really need to be in bed ! Thanks so much for your help ! :3


----------

